# Is it time to upgrade my honda?



## HS724TAS (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi all, new to the forum but I've been on here a few times in the past to review honda related posts (great insight ). So I recent moved to a bigger home that has 2 driveways, front is 140x18 feet (half circle) rear garage area that's 75x 30 feet plus about 175' of sidewalk area. I currently have a honda hs 724tas blower and really like it, as it got me through this past storm admirably (24+ inches in North nj). I've been considering upgrading to an hss 928 or 1332 track due to the larger area (old house had 1 driveway that was about 2x2 car wide/long plus sidewalks). The fact that the new hss are sold out isn't a big issue as I have a machine for immediate use but based on the size of my paver driveways would it make sense to upgrade, and if so is the 1332 overkill? I'm drawn to the power steering and power chute of the new hss models, steering is probably my biggest complaint with the old 724 but other than that it's been excellent. If I do decide to upgrade what is a fair selling price to put on my 724 track? (8.5 out of 10 condition wise, zero rust and very well maintained, it's only known mobile 1ep, sunoco ultra from day 1, about 7 years old, looks new). Looking forward to everyone input


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I started with a tracked 724 tcd , moved up to a 928 tcd and never looked back. It's a great machine and smile every time I use it. Would I trade for a new 1332? In a heartbeat! No I don't need one and mine works perfectly for the driveways I do 120'×30' ×2 but, I like the bigger is better policy. As far as value, in Canada around my area, you could get $2000 without a second thought.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

If the money isn't an issue, why not?

OTOH as you noted it got you through the last big storm "admirably". So this is about want not need.


----------



## S_trangeBrew (Jan 12, 2016)

The 1332ATD is only a few hundred dollars more than the 928ATD, much more powerful and most importantly (at least in the USA) it is the only model with the Auger Protection System, which is utter genius that stops the need to replace shear pins.

I would easily pay over $500 for the APS alone. (Shhh, don't tell Honda)


----------



## HS724TAS (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks for the insight so far, appreciate it. My biggest concern with the 1332 is the maneuverability when getting to the end of walkways with stairs at the end etc. There isn't a huge difference in price so it's a tough call, I do like the mentioned shear bolt protection but I've been lucky enough to not have snapped too many in the past. With the 724 I do sometimes find my self getting lazy about completing the entire front 1/2 circle (really only need to make a path for the mail carrier) due to the size and # of passes required. EOD x3 is obviously not fun when the snow is over the auger like the last big storm, probably about 30" or so. 
How was the upgrade from the 724 to the 928..Was it clearly better/faster to complete? 2hp extra doesn't sound like a lot but then again the 724 did alright in the last storm.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

My 928 really outperformed the 724, I'm glad I made the switch.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Buy the 1332, you'll never regret having too much power!

I'd need to see a pic, but I don't think any blower does well near stairs.

Mike


----------



## BWC (Dec 16, 2015)

1332 all the way. Great machine in all regards.


----------



## HS724TAS (Jan 27, 2016)

So here are a few pix that illustrate the property and walkway. The walkway is roughly 52 to 58" wide, this is the area of concern as far as being able to swing around the 1332 easily.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

I see. I have a similar staircase, but no finished walkway, and certainly no borders. Even still, I blow a path across the grass to the stairs. The borders will certainly add a challenge, but I don't know that it matters how large a blower you use. When I do my path, I just back up to get out (don't try to turn it around). 

My tracked 1332 needs an airport to turn around. But, especially with as large an overall area as you have, I wouldn't trade it for anything smaller.

Mike


----------



## HS724TAS (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you for that input Mike, much appreciated. I use the same technique for the walkways where I just end up backing out and hitting it again going forward. Is it just me or are many of the newer hss owners on here having issues with the chute clogging due to a possibility smaller chute output diameter? This isn't an issue I have now with the HS724TAS, would hate to find out the hard way, $3300 later.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

HS724TAS said:


> Thank you for that input Mike, much appreciated. I use the same technique for the walkways where I just end up backing out and hitting it again going forward. Is it just me or are many of the newer hss owners on here having issues with the chute clogging due to a possibility smaller chute output diameter? This isn't an issue I have now with the HS724TAS, would hate to find out the hard way, $3300 later.


Have you thought about moving to a smaller house? :wavetowel2:


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Have you considered a powered brush? I know that it might handle every storm, but for the lesser storms, and for better paver cleaning, it might be a consideration. And it could offer other uses in other seasons. 

Power Brush


----------



## HS724TAS (Jan 27, 2016)

With my luck it would be a smaller house with a bigger driveway. .

I see those power brushes all the time in NYC and always wondered how well they would work. Not sure it can replace a snow thrower when you have more than a few inches though (not to forget eod). Looks like it may cost a few g's, but it's probably the easiest on any surface. It's enticing though because it can be used for leaves as well. My biggest issue would be storage, looks like it would be the same size as a typical honda hs blower.


----------



## S_trangeBrew (Jan 12, 2016)

HS724TAS said:


> With my luck it would be a smaller house with a bigger driveway. .
> 
> I see those power brushes all the time in NYC and always wondered how well they would work. Not sure it can replace a snow thrower when you have more than a few inches though (not to forget eod). Looks like it may cost a few g's, but it's probably the easiest on any surface. It's enticing though because it can be used for leaves as well. My biggest issue would be storage, looks like it would be the same size as a typical honda hs blower.



Thanks for the photos of the driveway and walkway.

My opinion, after using a 928 and a 1332 is that the maneuverability is pretty much the same, especially now that the steering is powered on them. I have a pathway just about the same size as yours, and the 1332 takes care of it no problem.

All that said, it looks like everything you have is paved. Have you looked at the new Toro Snowmasters? They are the size of average 2-stage blower, but clean right to the ground because they are a single stage. Might be perfect for you, or maybe a little too small. Anyway, just an idea. I think the Toro's are made in the US.


----------



## HS724TAS (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you for that suggestion, I'm kind of leaning toward the hss1332atd based on everyone's input. I haven't seen this series of Toro before, but I don't typically have a big problem with snow left behind. I have never used a single cycle machine in the past but I have seen that a few of my neighbors have them but they don't have 2 driveways to contend with either. Can a single stage machine really compete with a 2 stage? We just had 26" during the last big storm (jonas) and I noticed that people had to go out several times with their smaller single stage machines (granted they didn't looks like they had the bucket size of this toro). I kinda prefer 1 and done even if it means I need a bigger machine and have to contend with larger amounts of snow.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

HS724TAS said:


> With my luck it would be a smaller house with a bigger driveway. .
> 
> I see those power brushes all the time in NYC and always wondered how well they would work. Not sure it can replace a snow thrower when you have more than a few inches though (not to forget eod). Looks like it may cost a few g's, but it's probably the easiest on any surface. It's enticing though because it can be used for leaves as well. My biggest issue would be storage, looks like it would be the same size as a typical honda hs blower.


That is a problem. And yeah, I understand the brushes have limitations. I would be concerned though, about using a single stage design. Your pavers would have to be pretty secure, and not spalling. Otherwise, you may be slinging gravel into your yard. 

This, of course does not mean that two-stage system could not do the same, but I would suspect that by directly engaging the pavers it may be more likely.


----------



## HS724TAS (Jan 27, 2016)

Great point..having never used a single stage but seeing how they work I could understand how that could compromise the pavers over time. Plus mentally it's difficult to go from a 2 stage honda to a 1 stage anything. In norther nj we don't get a high frequency of snow days but the few storms we get are usually heavy. Looking at the 1332 I know I'm probably over buying for my situation but when you're out in the cold with 5k Sq feet to clear you want the best/fastest solution.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Another suggestion, would be to use poly skid shoes on the outside of whatever machines bucket that you decide on. It's not that the steel ones will do damage, but they may change the cosmetics of the bricks. Which might upset the Mrs.


----------



## HS724TAS (Jan 27, 2016)

Agreed I was planning on the polyskids and bucket extension for either of the models I end up with. I did see some minor scraping on parts of the pavers so I think the poly might do the trick. Just hope they don't bend the side of the auger housing due to excess weight.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

One of our local municipal operations has a JD 455 with a powered brush on the front of it. It has a pretty good amount of power to remove the wet snow. I am pretty impressed with it. I can't imagine how long the bristles hold up on it though? I bet they are not cheap to replace......


----------

